# My Katie girl is gone



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My sweet Katie girl, my little wagging nubbin, left us this morning. Cancer finally beat her even though she was still fighting and trying to be there with me.

I love you baby

Katie
1994 - 2007


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry  She was beautiful.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.

God speed sweet angel Katie.........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Their time is never long enough, but what an impact they make on our hearts. Run free and whole at the bridge sweet Katie girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. RIP Katie.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Our thoughts are with you in this painful time


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry, please accept my condolences.. hugs and prayers your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Katie.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Katie put up a great fight. Sending up prayers for you during this sad time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. She is cancer free and playing like a pup nowthough.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Katie*

Oh, I am very sorry for your loss . {{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*oh no*

I am so sorry dear....play hard at the bridge sweet katie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM so sorry...I didn't even know Kate was sick.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am soo osorry. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Katie. She is at peace now playing at the rainbow bridge till you can be together again. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Katies passing. Warm thoughts heading your way.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. What a precious face! Hugs to you and her 
fur-sibs.

Lisa W


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, warm thought heading your way


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry to hear about Katie. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Im so so sorry to hear this, what a beautiful girl, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*sorry For The Loss Of Your Beautiful Girl.



*


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Katie play at the bridge sweet Katie with Sadie and Meg they will make you very welcome.

Maggie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news about Katie.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your girl, rest in peace sweet Katie.


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

I am soo sorry----what a little sweetheart and so pretty. P & T for you.


----------



## micoli (Nov 12, 2007)

My condolences. I lost my 'old girl' recently and know exactly how you feel. It's a heartbreaking time.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry! Such sad news......she's waiting for you at the Bridge........


----------

